# Pere Marquette



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Last fall I ventured into HO and purchased a used engine 1222. The owner gave me a great deal and said it ran rough. I cleaned up the gear box and got the motor running but had no way to track test it. Now my train table is HO ready the engine didn't budge. So today I took a second look. The wire connection to the tender broke. My guess, this wire has been the scoundrel I have been searching for. So for now I will post a picture.Not up to soldering tonight. I did trouble shoot the front bulb, that wire feed also broke.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Update*

I have gone back to work on the engine. I wanted to clean the motor. It was the only area I didn't clean last time. It is a Rivarossi and it was gummy. To my surprise I found 10 small bearings. 5 for each cup. One is shown in the second picture. I did the cleaning the brush area neede it. To reassemble I removed the magnet. The bearings like to stick to everything. I had 5 on a screwdriver when the magnet found the screwdriver and WHAM 5 missing bearings.
Search and rescue found three, but two are nowhere to be found. I guess I will have to make do with four to a side. Time foe a break.

Has anyone every worked on one?
How about a replacement motor?



















This post and the engine have had the best of me today.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*New Day*

To continue the story.
With an overcast outside today, I resumed search and rescue.
Due to the chill in the basement I had worked on the desk upstais with the drawer open.
I checked the floor and nothing. I took a second look in the drawer. There I found three obit cards. 2 aunts and an uncle who passed away. I took some time to think of them and set the cards on the desk. Then events turned for the better. I have a white hankie in the drawer and just sitting there was bearing number 9. Well this changes things . Two were found on the engine weight, three on the table, one of those right on the edge of the desk.I thought for sure they few in oblivion . This one number 9 was to the left of the others. So again I looked over the clean hanky. Nothing and placed it to the right of the drwawer. I guess the suspense has peaked now, and yes I found number 10 on the bottom of the drawer. I got them toghther and did another recount. All ten accounted for. What luck. Life can be strange.

Now how am I going to get this thing together.

The trick is removing the magnet. I placed the top bearings in then applying pressure flipped it over and seated it on the plate and screwed it together. The magnet was last. The bench test showed sparks in the bearing area. After all I startef with ten lost 2 on assenbly and found one when I placed it together. So I have 8 or 7 bearings installed, at this point I will leave it alone and shelf the project for another day.

You always learn when you try, but you don't always succeed.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Revived*

I have a lead on a motor. It is not a drop in but should get the engine running again. I am planning on my man Anthony to come through. He supplies electric motors on ebay. He is very informative and quick with responses. So stay tuned for more information.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Weather The Storm!*

T-man just keep sticking with it. Valiant try on strip down and trouble shooting the motor. With that drop in motor you should see immediate results....its worth it. By the photos the Berkie looks in fine cosmetic condition and very little run time. It is a very impressive Loco and has great pull power. I have a very flat layout with my Meat Packing Plant and I'm pulling 15 Cattle Cars with out any difficulty. These units do require top maintenance so be vigilant. Great find and effort!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Cloud passes and the Sun Shines*

The motor kit arrived today. I want to wait until I finish my AF project. Anthony was fast, and he gave me a listing of motor replacements he has. To me, we have found a good supplier. Stay Tuned.

This is a link to the 0-8-0 Rivarossi


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ready to Start*

The first was the top screw.








The bottom front screw and front truck.








Rear truck and bottom screw.








The cut








The kit








The fit up


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The next step I cut the splines from the motor and set the cap with super glue. Then I set the ball on the shaft.










The top worm gear I reversed the shaft and set the cap on the round end. I had to grind some clearance on the left.









Then an adjustment on the sheet metal and cable tie and it looks like this.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Vendor*

This Attachment is the list of re motor kits available from the Vendor. His contact information is on the bottom. He was reponsive to all my e mails. He does take Paypal. You should be able to download and print the information.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

That's some impressive surgery ... nicely done. While we have a growing group of talented fix-it guys here on the forum, I have to say how impressed I am with your interest and ability "cross-scale" fix so many diverse trains. One day O, then sneak in some S, and here some HO ...

... the Ultimate Cross Training!

You da' man, T-Man ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks! 
This year I have increased my HO steamers. I got a 4,6, and 8 wheeled switchers. This Berk I got at Greenberg's last year. The engine was just not made to be opened. Like my Lionel they have their needs.


----------

